# Can you identify these seats?



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

One of my friends got a hold of these seats, and was wondering what car (and trim, if possible) they came out of. The previous owner just gave him these and told him that they were Skyline seats, but he didn't say which one or what trim they were (GT, GTR, etc). Does anyone have any idea?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> One of my friends got a hold of these seats, and was wondering what car (and trim, if possible) they came out of. The previous owner just gave him these and told him that they were Skyline seats, but he didn't say which one or what trim they were (GT, GTR, etc). Does anyone have any idea?
> Thanks in advance.


I think they are Nissan seats, front seats possibly.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

They are not GT-R seats. That is for sure.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

r33 gts seats


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

also resemble maxima seats but it looks like the brackets/sliders arnt for a 4th gen


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

def Japanese R33 - notice the extra lateral control knob on the drivers seat (left one in pic)
Pretty nice seats and a good upgrade for many nissans with the offset floorpan (s13 mostly)


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

jeong said:


> r33 gts seats


i called it first!!! what do i win??!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## SkylineGTS4 (Dec 8, 2004)

*seats*



ReVerm said:


> One of my friends got a hold of these seats, and was wondering what car (and trim, if possible) they came out of. The previous owner just gave him these and told him that they were Skyline seats, but he didn't say which one or what trim they were (GT, GTR, etc). Does anyone have any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know if you found out yet but those are Skyline GT series seats, GTR seats look more like racing seats.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Whoops, looks like I forgot to post a reply before.

But in any case, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

wtf?? am i invisible or something??!!!! -_-

*R33 GTS SEATS*


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> wtf?? am i invisible or something??!!!! -_-
> 
> *R33 GTS SEATS*



if they were GT-R seats you would know it ...they are buckets (recaro i think? dont know if nissan made them or recaro did).


----------



## dcoty (Nov 3, 2004)

They look very similar to my R32 gts-t seats I have in my garage (swapped for brides). But im not doubting that they might be r33 seats.
Dan


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Definately R33 GTS-t seats, as fitted to my baby.
Brides are a popular conversion in the U.K. nice seats, GTR (U.K.) spec. are leather trimmed, a bit slippy for my taste.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Pete-flint said:


> Definately R33 GTS-t seats, as fitted to my baby.
> Brides are a popular conversion in the U.K. nice seats, GTR (U.K.) spec. are leather trimmed, a bit slippy for my taste.


nice job bringin up this post.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*S13*



Joel said:


> Pretty nice seats and a good upgrade for many nissans with the offset floorpan (s13 mostly)


I wouldn't put those in my S13... The bucket seats look better with 4-point harnesses, and they're definitely comfy. My friend swapped S13 seats _into_ his R32 GTS-T. I love S13 seats.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S13 seats are among the worst seats made for a car ever. The R32 and R33 non GTR seats come with lateral adjustment, dual seat height adjustment, higher density foam and much better fabric. The seat is physically more robust as well. GTST seats are a good alternative to S13 seats because they are cheap and common.


----------

